# A planted tank on Cable TV??



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

My roommate always watches espn or sports channels during the evenings. Sometimes I would sit down and watch some of the stuff with him. One day I was watching this one sports talk show called "TheBestDamnSportsTalkShow" or something like that with Tom Arnold. (Some of you may have probably seen it)...

but....

is it me??

or have any of you guys ever noticed a very green and lush planted tank about 5-6 yards behind Tom's back when he sits at his desk? It's definitely too green to be fake plants and I'm positive it's a fish tank. It looks like a 40 gallon tank with black hood and stand. It's really nice.

I don't know what kind of conversation this post my spur, but I just thought it might be a nice thing to know or proven. I just thought it would be interesting.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't watch sports, but I have been noticing more and more decent looking tanks on TV lately.
Just last night on Extreme Makeover home edition, they built a nice little fish room for the people. Maybe I should apply.... :razz:


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Yep they got a nice green tank setup. I've never seen a closeup of it though, but I haven't watched cable in awhile (no $$). I wonder if anyone knows who set it up?


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

JanS said:


> I don't watch sports, but I have been noticing more and more decent looking tanks on TV lately.
> Just last night on Extreme Makeover home edition, they built a nice little fish room for the people. Maybe I should apply.... :razz:


Have them do your house...but you still should still do the aquascape of your tank. =) Unless they hire Amano to do it for ya.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I posted this exact thread on another forum......hahahaha. How funny!!! Yes I have seen it!!
jB


----------

